# bbigman 180kgs x 10 bench press



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

am sure most of u will know my training partner from other forums here he is doing 180kgs x 10 bench with a wide grip - animal

check out the nutter thats spotting him hehehehehe

180 bench.mpg


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol! good lifting


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Saw this over at your site....nice lift and your putting on son=me serious size too


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Freaks the pair of you!!!


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

fookin hell. whats his 1rm? 240/250?


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

one word - Monster!


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

dk246 said:


> fookin hell. whats his 1rm? 240/250?


hasnt been attempted yet but probably around that.

he also done a 300kgs x 1 deadlift after only been doing deads for 11 weeks

he reps out 250 x 10

barbell shrugs - 410kgs x 10

mans a beast


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

thanks for the link.


----------

